# Grizzly G0733



## triw51 (Nov 25, 2015)

I am looking for a new lathe where I can do larger bowls (my delta has a max of 20" bowl).  I saw the 
Grizzly G0733 - Heavy Duty Wood Lathe 18" x 47"
Does anyone have experience with this lathe or make a suggestion for a good quality lathe?
Thanks William


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 25, 2015)

triw51 said:


> I am looking for a new lathe where I can do larger bowls (my delta has a max of 20" bowl).  I saw the Grizzly G0733 - Heavy Duty Wood Lathe 18" x 47" Does anyone have experience with this lathe or make a suggestion for a good quality lathe? Thanks William



I assume you mean 12" not 20" of current max.  I've read several comments on that lathe in another forum I believe.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 25, 2015)

William,
Last month, 9 members of our woodturning club bought the Grizzley 3 HP,   22" lathe. I think it was the GO766. These were marked down due to closing the PA facility. I don't know if they have any left.

This week, a lady in our club got a Nova DVR 20" lathe. That might be another good choice. Swing the head around and you can turn really big!

Next, you can look at Powermatic, OneWay, or Rubust.

Good luck on your quest! Let us know what you got.


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm sorry, but, I can't help you out with any info on these lathes. If you were to visit the Sawmill Creek site, there are a lot of members there that own these lathes. They have been having quite a few discussions about the pros and cons of the lathes. You don't have to be a member to read the postings, and the postings I'm talking about are in the woodturning section.
Len


----------



## low_48 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm a real fan of Oneway. You didn't mention budget. What I most appreciate is the design of the banjo and tailstock. I recently bought a used Jet 1642 because the deal was just too good to pass up. Never realized how little effort it took to lock those parts down on the Oneway after using the Jet. I have to lean on them on the Jet, and they can still move. Really minimal effort on the Oneway. I bought the 2436 in 1998 and haven't spent a cent on maintenance. Rock solid and you can also add a huge outboard attachment that will let you turn something like 44", or have a short bed extension to turn outboard.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 26, 2015)

G0733, this is an upgraded version of earlier lathe Grizzly sold.  Owners have posted plenty reviews on line already.

Shop our G0733 - Heavy Duty Wood Lathe 18" x 47" at Grizzly.com

G0766,  this one came out last year and didn’t ship for long time being new gets mixed reviews which can also see online. 

Shop our G0766 - 22" x 42" Variable-Speed Wood Lathe at Grizzly.com


----------



## low_48 (Nov 26, 2015)

Wildman said:


> G0733, this is an upgraded version of earlier lathe Grizzly sold.  Owners have posted plenty reviews on line already.
> 
> Shop our G0733 - Heavy Duty Wood Lathe 18" x 47" at Grizzly.com
> 
> ...



The owners of the new G0766 are replacing potentiometers already, and most of them are getting new banjos that were incorrectly sized on the new machine. Some are now having trouble with even the new banjos with parts binding and locking it to the lathe bed. I would suggest you look elsewhere.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 26, 2015)

low_48 said:


> The owners of the new G0766 are replacing potentiometers already, and most of them are getting new banjos that were incorrectly sized on the new machine. Some are now having trouble with even the new banjos with parts binding and locking it to the lathe bed. I would suggest you look elsewhere.



The banjo issue I read about, and that Grizzly are now shipping a modified part. I hadn't heard about the potentiometer issue -- do you have a link to where it's discussed please?

Thanks!


----------



## low_48 (Nov 26, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> low_48 said:
> 
> 
> > The owners of the new G0766 are replacing potentiometers already, and most of them are getting new banjos that were incorrectly sized on the new machine. Some are now having trouble with even the new banjos with parts binding and locking it to the lathe bed. I would suggest you look elsewhere.
> ...



I don't think I can post a link to another forum on here. It's on sawmillcreek/turning/banjo nirvana, post 130 in that discussion. Also near that post, they are talking about other banjo issues besides the height and size issues from before. There has been other discussions about the potentiometer on there.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 29, 2015)

low_48 said:


> I don't think I can post a link to another forum on here. It's on sawmillcreek/turning/banjo nirvana, post 130 in that discussion. Also near that post, they are talking about other banjo issues besides the height and size issues from before. There has been other discussions about the potentiometer on there.



Thanks!


----------

